# sleeping bags



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

How many of you guys have a sleeping bag in your BOB, and what kind is it? I just got back from wall-e world, and I had found a small stuff sack sleeping bucks for 40$ and its good up to 40F.(at least that's what it says) I got this one to replace my old army surplus sleeping bag. Now were I live it can get well below 40F during the winter and late parts of fall, but I figured I would sleep with my winter coat and pants on in the sleeping bag.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is something that will not take much room and is cheap. Emergency Survival Sleeping Blanket It can be used with your bag or by itself.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In my GHB I have a bivy sack. At home I have sleeping bags in the BOBs.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

40 degrees F? Above zero right? Its 40 here now. Its like a heat wave a few days ago it was 10 degrees. 

I agree with the space blanket. They sell them around too. Walle world should have them. They also have a light green roll that is padded to sleep on.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If you want a sleeping bag you need to look at places like Cabala's, Gander Mountain, or Campmor. I would always get a sleeping bag rated at least 10 deg lower then the temp you think you will encounter. I think the bag rating is where it will just keep you alive. My preference is down bags with a type of nylon outer layer but be ready to put out some bucks. When you are in your tent freezing the price doesn't seem so bad.
Down still is the warmest by weight and can be stuffed in the smallest bag and still expand and keep you warm. I love backpacking in the winter but you just need to be prepared and have the right equipment. I believe in real cold weather those reflective emergency blankets will just make it easier for them to find your frozen body.

Now you did say it doesn't get real cold where you live so you may get by with a lighter bag but when I sleep in a tent in the winter my sleeping bag and Thermarest sleeping pads seem the most important items in having a good night sleep.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Not in my BOB/GHB but I have an intermediate sleeping bag from my Navy days. It's supposed to be good to -10f. While I haven't tested it nearly that low, it is nice and comfy-warm!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

US Army issue 3 peace Modular sleep system.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We picked up some new sleeping bags a couple Springs ago. I do not remember where we got them as we looked at several places before deciding on the ones we got. They are supposedly good to -30F which I figure means about 0F in reality. What sold me on them though is the outside cover is a lightweight canvas, not nylon. It feels like it will tolerate quite a bit of abuse. We have not had them long enough to know if that is a correct assumption long term yet. But so far I am very happy with them.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

This company, Survive Outdoors Longer, has pretty good gear.
S.O.L.® | Survive Outdoors Longer® | Expect the Unexpected | S.O.L.® | Survive Outdoors Longer®

Check out their sleeping gear.
Shelter - Survival | S.O.L.® | Survive Outdoors Longer®


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In my truck I have a zippered fleece insert that is light and warm. My main sleeping bag is a heavy duty Cowboy style bedroll that I've had for years. Its heavy. Big. And Warm (just like me). But unlike me it ain't funny, its some serious sleeping bag.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

when I am camping I bring a sleeping bag that is rated 20 degrees for 40 degree weather..and if it is freezing I get one rated for 0 degrees. you can line your bag with fleece too that helps quite a bit. I have a XL Teton bag..i love it


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

mummy bags!! :grin:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

My wife and I have the US Military modular sleep system in our INCH bags. I like how you can add or subtract bags for the different temps. Here in the south temps very from season to season so you never know what the temp is going to be when you have to bugout. With the MM sleep system I don't worry about having to change out our sleeping bags when the weather/seasons changes. And if the weather changes while we are out then we are good to go. I think we paid $85 for a like new bags at a military surplus store.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I always wanted the modular sleeping bag set. The surplus store here never gets them and I am leery of buying a used one online. The supposedly unissued bags are extremely expensive. For now I have an old north face down bag of unknown temp rating. It's plenty warm for the south, in the summer I use a cheapo Coleman 50 degree bag.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> If you want a sleeping bag you need to look at places like Cabala's, Gander Mountain, or Campmor. I would always get a sleeping bag rated at least 10 deg lower then the temp you think you will encounter. I think the bag rating is where it will just keep you alive. My preference is down bags with a type of nylon outer layer but be ready to put out some bucks. When you are in your tent freezing the price doesn't seem so bad.
> Down still is the warmest by weight and can be stuffed in the smallest bag and still expand and keep you warm. I love backpacking in the winter but you just need to be prepared and have the right equipment. I believe in real cold weather those reflective emergency blankets will just make it easier for them to find your frozen body.
> 
> Now you did say it doesn't get real cold where you live so you may get by with a lighter bag but when I sleep in a tent in the winter my sleeping bag and Thermarest sleeping pads seem the most important items in having a good night sleep.


During the summer and parts of fall and spring it doesnt get that cold but in winter it can get in the single digits. I have one of the SOL bags and an emergency blanket i figured with those the sleeping bag and my winter clothes I should be fine. Of course I haven't tried this, but I know in my winter jacket and pants I'm warm enough just sitting around in the snow/wind.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Not in my BOB/GHB but I have an intermediate sleeping bag from my Navy days. It's supposed to be good to -10f. While I haven't tested it nearly that low, it is nice and comfy-warm!


I don't have the money to make different bags, so my BOB is also my INCH and GHB. I'm starting to get to that point to where I'm having a little more stuff then what can fit in the bag so I'm going to try and start a GHB.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Older british issue bag for not too cold. Folds into itself and waterproof bottom.

For cold weather a O oF northface bag with silk liner and goretex bivy


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many have mentioned using fleece I agree that is some warm stuff.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I've got a Coleman -25*F bag. No way for me to test that but I have used the bag in sub zero weather, inside the tent was about 30*F, I slept with just a hat, socks, runner shorts. You must remember, putting on more clothes while in a sleep bag is not a smart thing to do. Notice I only had clothing on my extremities. I could have also put mitts on too. Your body puts out moisture, it must escape or soak into the fabric. Down filling can absorb some moisture and remain moist. Synthetic will dry quicker and can be freeze dried. You turn it inside out and expose it to the cold air, moisture can dry up quicker. I know the wearing less sounds counter intuitive to a goal of being warm, it is about moisture control.


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

Not sure what is the best system for true bugging out and carried in a backpack. Sure true backpack gear is expensive. I was a fool and bought a 20f synthetic bag, large self inflated bedroll, and cabelas instinct external frame backpack. Approximately $450 dropped with the most expensive item the external frame pack @$300. I figured having a half decent pack with tons of pockets, rifle portage, expansive carrying capacity wAs the most important item. I use it for backwoods basecamp portage and bug out prep. I need to find the best light tent good enough for PA winter temp extremes -15 to 35 November thru March I






I had a 22lb tank of a tent stuffed in it


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> How many of you guys have a sleeping bag in your BOB, and what kind is it? I just got back from wall-e world, and I had found a small stuff sack sleeping bucks for 40$ and its good up to 40F.(at least that's what it says) I got this one to replace my old army surplus sleeping bag. Now were I live it can get well below 40F during the winter and late parts of fall, but I figured I would sleep with my winter coat and pants on in the sleeping bag.


Fire fighter...sleeping in your winter clothes in a moderate weather sleeping bag is worse than sleeping naked in your moderate weather sleeping bag. Simply by placing a ground cloth barrier between your bag and the ground and adding a Poncho liner inside your bag and sleeping in very light clothing...shorts. T-shirt...will provide you additional colder weather protection...The key os wind resistance, airflow more wicking moisture out but not letting the wind blow through like a sieve. So add a blanket inside and ditch the clothes....better all around for you.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Fire fighter...sleeping in your winter clothes in a moderate weather sleeping bag is worse than sleeping naked in your moderate weather sleeping bag. Simply by placing a ground cloth barrier between your bag and the ground and adding a Poncho liner inside your bag and sleeping in very light clothing...shorts. T-shirt...will provide you additional colder weather protection...The key os wind resistance, airflow more wicking moisture out but not letting the wind blow through like a sieve. So add a blanket inside and ditch the clothes....better all around for you.


I'm glad I didnt learn that the hard way.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Military mummy bags good to 30 degrees F., weighs less than 3 pounds.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

In effect of all the BS going on...know that what I have said is true


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

FF,
Good info here.
I attended the Mountain Warfare training course and SF's info be true.
Get off the ground. Think of the ground as a heat sink. It robs you of warmth. If your in a tent or even if not you can use pine bows if available. Sleeping pads are great and the newest ones are fantastic but pricey. REI has a great selection of them. Combo units are available that incorporate ground cloth, with pad and bag with bivy style over bag. Those are very nice. And lite AND EXPENSIVE. I have both a Big Agnis and a nice Mountain Hardware Bag. The Big A is rated to 20 the MH to -10. 

I hate being cold. Nothing worse than waking every 10 minutes freezing your butt off.

Before the Marines got smart and upgraded everything I spent time with the Norwegians. They just laughed at out big, heavy marginal gear. Unfortunately a lot of that gear is now available pretty cheap. Skimp elsewhere and get good long lasting gear.

I like the new Mil Spec gear (as stated earlier). But there is better to be had.
Maxx


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

I might add,
Now that the war in Afghanistan is winding down, there is going to be some very nice gear hitting the surplus market. New old stock, is a great deal.
Maxx


----------

